

Despite Google, Here’s What a Link on a Top Website Will Cost You - itengelhardt
http://blog.linksspy.com/paid-links-price-study/

======
cylinder
I don't understand; how do I buy a link on BuzzFeed?

Are No-Follow links still respected? Or does Google not care?

~~~
itengelhardt
Hi there. I'm the author of the article. Since I don't exactly encourage to
buy links, I didn't include a step-by-step guide to buying links on BuzzFeed.

This was purely research (with interesting results, if I may say so) and I
don't want to lead anyone down a path that might hurt her in the future.

All the links sold on that marketplace are Do-Follow links. For all I know,
Google does not care about No-Follow links.

